# New Northern Pike record for Canada



## taxiecab

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## st.slippy

I think this is about the fourth time I've seen this on this sight. About once a year or so. Sorry not factual. Looks awesome though


----------



## Snakecharmer

Yep it comes up once or twice a year...


----------



## BiteMyLine

IF I remember correctly the fish that is hooked and getting ate by that monster was supposed to be in the neighborhood of 32". 

I don't care how many times I see this...All I know is I would crap my pants if this were to happen to me. Incredible picture!!!


----------



## misfit

yep,just another rumor that's been posted here and all over the internet many times.


----------



## DeepDiver

This is the first time I have seen this. My question, How is that not factual and only a rumor? The pictures of the guy holding the pike is so clear and realistic. What is fake ?


----------



## Pike

DeepDiver...The fish is real. It was caught in Europe, not Canada. 

Pike


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

It's like deja vu all over again...


----------



## stream_stalker

There is actually a pretty good read on this hoax on a different site. I posted the link the last time it came up, I will look for it an repost it... The fish the guy is holding is from Europe, an it is not the same fish as the lower picture of the pike eating the pike. The pike eating the pike picture has been around for about 6 years now, the one being held by the guy is fairly new, an if I remember correctly not even a european record, the fish is rumored to be over 50lbs an surely looks it, but is only somewhere around 40...


----------



## JoshGibson

check this out ....pike eating a trout I believe


----------



## ShutUpNFish

That above clip looks like a tiger muskie....

As as for this post...That is NOT the new Canadian record pike! That pike is from over seas somewhere in Holland I believe......And that picture has been floating around the net for over 5 years!! 

I vote this thread gets removed all together!


----------



## crittergitter

Oh yeah, I caught that pike in the pond in my backyard a couple weeks ago. It was fun!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

A few more Big Northern from Holland...

































Here is the link to the ACTUAL story of the big northern pike from the Netherlands.

http://www.pacgb.co.uk/articles/blomedit.htm


----------



## Muskie_Guy

Now those are some big fat greasy 12 sandwich eatin slobs !


----------



## JIG

Those are some cool videos man! Thanks!


----------

